# Campsite MAP Added to Database



## nukeadmin

i Have figured out some of the google maps API and have now added a campsite map to the campsites database.

First some caveats:
In an attempt to spur members on to contributing to the campsite database, the new map facility and the virtual brochure facility are now only accessible to campsite database contributors (only 170 members in total). You only need to create one entry to gain access (Please no rubbish entries just to see what they are like as i will have to remove them and your access)

Here is a screenshot of the new facility below: It employs google maps so you can zoom right in and click on the icons to show photo and relevant information.

Any new campsites added to the database are now done in a 2 stage process, the first stage is exactly the same as previously, the next stage presents you with a fully interactive map of Europe which you can zoom down into and then click on the map itself to create an icon which depicts the position as close as you can be sure of the campsite / stopover. Once the map has been clicked on a link appears above the map saying "Save Campsite Location" clicking on this link saves the gps co-ordinates for the campsite in the database.
This has the advantage that every entry in the database entered from now on will have gps co-ords available.

I am looking into how to add the ability to modify old entries to add gps as well.

If i look to the future with the database I should be able to add the facility to export the database contents to all the different POI formats for TomTom / Garmin etc


----------



## sallytrafic

It won't let me in and I've contributed loads of sites 

Regards Frank

Well 11  and its still letting me edit 'my' sites


----------



## ianhibs

Well! I've only put in a miserable one site but I'm also blocked from entry.

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin

ah i think i know why, try now ?


----------



## nukeadmin

I have now added in the ability to modify existing entries to add gps to them.

Again this is two stage, the first stage is the same modification stage we have always had, the second page allows you to choose the location on the map to add gps coords

Unfortunately I haven't sussed out how to display the existing entry gps on that page if it has one already, but that small omission shouldnt really make any difference 

So if you have any entries go ahead and modify them and add gps in


----------



## sallytrafic

Yes I'm in now of the 11 that I have given 10 were in the right place and for some reason the 11th didn't have a lat/long so I've positioned it as near as I can remember.

I liked the french one by C7Ken somewhere in the Urals and the English CL by DABurleigh somewhere in the Indian Ocean. :lol:

But don't laugh there are a lot out of place and surprisingly few from Spain and none in Portugal - keep them to yourselves do you. 

regards Frank


----------



## nukeadmin

what do you think of the facility itself ?


----------



## nukeadmin

i have also now added a small gps icon on search results next to those entries that do have GPS co-ordinates 

As Tesco says "every little helps"


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> what do you think of the facility itself ?


Very good. I used google earth to find some of my places because I didn't record Lat and Long at the time so I was fairly comfortable with the facility but its nice to have it all in the one package.

I think some of the problems with the database may be put down to at one point it was transposing lat and long but that doesn't explain those that are only a few tens or a hundred miles out. Perhaps not converting decimal to minutes and seconds or the reverse?

Regards Frank


----------



## nukeadmin

there should be no more problems with the way gps is worked out, i believe this all works fine now, and tbh that would have only affected those entries in the past, this new system of clicking on the map is 100% ok


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> there should be no more problems with the way gps is worked out, i believe this all works fine now, and tbh that would have only affected those entries in the past, this new system of clicking on the map is 100% ok


Yes I agree but the database lacks credibility with so many French sites in Ethiopia.

Frank


----------



## sersol

Hi Dave,as a non contributor I cannot access the database (not to worry),but can I just raise a point without causing any offence.
When people do add information can they please make sure it is correct.I will give an example.
lat year I down loaded the data for French aires onto my Tom Tom,great I thought & in the main very useful ecept for the following 3 examples.
Having travelled down through Normandy stopping at Hornfleur & on to the Mont St Michele we thought we would go into Brittany,virgin territory to us.Had lunch & motored on until we thought time to find somewhere to stop for the evening.Checked both our aires books & could find nothing,not to worry I said to co-driver I'll see if TT has any ideas.Bingo there was an aire listed not too far away with this in mind we found a nice cafe & had a lovelly evening meal. Its dark by now,not too worried as Jane (the voice of TT) could direct us to the aire. "You haved arrived at your destination" said Jane,great I thought,pulled off the road & was looking forward to getting into bed. WRONG,Madame Dumont was not best pleased, I parked on her very well manicured lawn (not sure if it was that which upset her or me knocking on her door to see where the electrical hook up was  ).Best move on & FAST.(cursing TT).
Lesson learned,NO being somewhat of a slow leaner I thought I would give Jane(AKA-TT) another chance. With this in mind a few days later I questioned TT again,great 5k down the road an aire,once more not listed in the books!!. Sorry to say when I arrived at this position it was dark again,but this time NO lawn,& as a bonus no other motorhomes some cars (which I thought a little strange but I'm in France) not to worry.
Bed down & tucked up for the night & slept really well,at least until about 5 in the morning when to my supprise car hooters started to sound.NO wonder I've only gone & parked in the car park of a block of flats :lol: , but thats where Jane told me the aire was!!!!!.
Slow I may be but stupid I'm not,so on the third attempt when Jane said "you have arrived at your destination" I thought bugger it,your not catching me out this time & sailed straight on by one of the best aire I've ever seen.
The moral of this little story if anyone enters information PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make sure its in the right section,ie,Aire Campsite & so on NOT wild camping places. If not for other users then at least for Madame Dumont. :lol:
Gary


----------



## nukeadmin

the problem is Frank, it needs a volunteer to go through the database and rectifying any errors, shouldnt take long really tbh as any that are obviously wrong should be easy to note and rectify

as for your query Gary, nothing to do with the campsite database atm as the aires download was added by a member based on data they had collated together.

I had the same issues when i used the same sort of download on my tomtom system when travelling around Europe as yourself, in the end you use these as a guide only and not exact locations.


----------



## sersol

Yes Dave, it was a little tongue in cheek,but the sentiment is still the same,the wrong information is worse than no information,& as I carefully said I meant no offence to anyone.


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> the problem is Frank, it needs a volunteer to go through the database and rectifying any errors, shouldnt take long really tbh as any that are obviously wrong should be easy to note and rectify
> 
> as for your query Gary, nothing to do with the campsite database atm as the aires download was added by a member based on data they had collated together.
> 
> I had the same issues when i used the same sort of download on my tomtom system when travelling around Europe as yourself, in the end you use these as a guide only and not exact locations.


OK how about I go through and Flag up to the originator the ones I think are wrong. As I don't ever visit France I don't have detailed French knowledge and only the originator can rectify surely.

Regards Frank


----------



## nukeadmin

> OK how about I go through and Flag up to the originator the ones I think are wrong.


excellent idea Frank and thanks for volunteering


----------



## sallytrafic

Ok i'll start tomorrow

No i'll pm DAB tonight malicious grin

Frank


----------



## olley

Hi nuke just done all mine,  I even tried the given lats and longs in my tom tom, spot on magic.

One thing, after setting the GPS position I went back into the site and modified an entry, I realised then that their doesn't appear to be anyway to just "save" so I saved and went in to the map, and simply used my browser buttons to get out, on going back to the entry it had lost the GPS positions. So it would appear to me that everytime you modify an entry you have to reset the GPS on the google map.

sorry does my explanation make sense?

Olley


----------



## nukeadmin

yes thats right Olley, its a small shortcoming that I am trying to work around, but as of yet unsucessfully.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Olley

Absolutely agree with you there, I just modified all my entries (11) and it's taken me about 2 hours :roll: And I knew where they were (you taken on a good job there Frank) :lol: :lol: 
I already had GPS entries on all my sites, but found they were slightly out (a miss is as good as a mile when it's dark and you're tired). I found the exact location using Flash Earth (easier than Google) then entered the correct coordinates into the campsite database entry - but it still made me use the Google map again to pinpoint them. Surely if the coordinates are entered into the database entry you shouldn't need to do the map thing as well?

Here's a couple of, I hope, constructive suggestion:

There needs to be a link from the campsite entry to the map position so folk can read the site description then go straight to see where it is on the map.

When viewing the map the display is too narrow, would be better if the page didn't display the side menus to provide a broader map view.

The icons on the map are a bit large, it will become a mass of yellow blobs if members take to putting more sites in the database.

I'll need to enter some more sites, just a problem devoting time to it, perhaps the boss might do a few? :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

> There needs to be a link from the campsite entry to the map position so folk can read the site description then go straight to see where it is on the map.


I have already implemented this for my eyes only whilst i sort out better positioning etc (DAB can testify to seeing it in place) I will hopefully grab some time over the weekend to complete that and switch on for all to see.



> When viewing the map the display is too narrow, would be better if the page didn't display the side menus to provide a broader map view.


try now



> The icons on the map are a bit large, it will become a mass of yellow blobs if members take to putting more sites in the database.


 fair point Ken, if and when the amount of entries goes up substantially i will downsize them, its a juggling game with keeping them big enough to be legible for the different types.


----------



## maddie

Hi does this mean i may get to know some little gems???
any around skipsea -sunny bridlington??
terry


----------



## sallytrafic

First 3 PMs sent

BrianR
C7Ken
PeeJay

Thats sorted out the Urals and Somalia 



regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

PMs to Boff and Janebobscott 

Thats rescued 4 more from the watery deep.

Regards Frank


----------



## gaspode

Hi Frank

I take it that you're trying to correct the entries that are obviously way off line? The problem with many of mine were that they were in the right sort of area but perhaps a mile or so wrong. Probably due to the fact that a number of the coordinates we supplied originally were taken from the CC sites book. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

I think that the only way to make sure that all the locations are accurate will be for everyone who has made an entry to go back and check it against the map. Unfortunately, a map location used for a GPS system is next to useless if it's only slightly inaccurate. We've all driven past Aires several times and not seen them just because they're one street away from where they're supposed to be according to TomTom.


----------



## nukeadmin

I have now sorted it all out so that if you modify an old entry everything works like this

First stage as before
Second stage now depicts the location (if already entered) with a red ballooon icon with the map zoomed in and centered on the icon to make it easier to locate.
If the location is ok simply either close the browser down or click on the link to see the modified entry, if you want to add a location or change the one shown then simply click on the map until you are happy then click the Save Campsite Location link that appears once you have clicked on the map.

I have also removed the duplicated content of Wild Camping Spot and Parking Place Spot checkboxes throughout the database, these all take their input now from the "Type" dropdown box which lists both.


----------



## gaspode

We are a busy little bee tonight aren't we? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You're getting the improvements in faster than I can try them out.

Looks much better already and should prove a superb tool once the bugs are sorted. I just added a couple more German sites, will take another look tomorrow. :wink: 

Your modified correction facility sounds much better, but I've done all mine the hard way now.


----------



## sallytrafic

gaspode said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I take it that you're trying to correct the entries that are obviously way off line? The problem with many of mine were that they were in the right sort of area but perhaps a mile or so wrong. Probably due to the fact that a number of the coordinates we supplied originally were taken from the CC sites book. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> I think that the only way to make sure that all the locations are accurate will be for everyone who has made an entry to go back and check it against the map. Unfortunately, a map location used for a GPS system is next to useless if it's only slightly inaccurate. We've all driven past Aires several times and not seen them just because they're one street away from where they're supposed to be according to TomTom.


I haven't got the power to change entries I'm just pming those with obviously wrong entries. I then intend to do a detailed run using the hybrid to see if a site actually exists then do more pming. Frustratingly some pms have sat in the outbox although the people have been live on the forums.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

Nuke look at your pms and also add location for your campsite(s) :lol:

Regards Frank


----------



## 88870

Ok I clicked on the Campsite Map link and spent 20 minutes adding an entry to this map so that I could particate and it still wouldn't let me in.

I went into the database by the other link and discovered the one I entered was already there but under a different name - Paddy's Place.

Why didn't it just say I couldn't access it because it was a duplicate entry? :? 

Anyway, gave up on the map and decided to try and amend the campsite entry that was already there for Paddy's Place (ID 1058) as I have lots more info, correct price and photo's. But I cannot do that either as I did not submit it. It brings up the modify form but in black letters at the top it says only the person who submitted it can change it .... :x 

Heeeellllllpppppppppppppp!

I have also checked for other sites I would like to add ... and they are all there. Does this mean I will have to find one in the CC book that I have never been to and recommend that just so that I can get into the map? :?: 

It seems like I have been black balled here just because I haven't found an out of the way unknown campsite lately .. or because I didn't get in first with the campsites I know. 

I'm glad I did this at work and not a home on my 3G card. It would have taken an hour to get this far and end up with nothing! 

EDIT: Ok, I have just read this back 5 minutes later and realise how pissy I sound. No offence meant, I am sure it is a great tool and i appreciate how much work has gone into it... !


----------



## nukeadmin

> Why didn't it just say I couldn't access it because it was a duplicate entry?


lol leigh, and how do you propose i would program it in to check if campsite is the same before you actually entered in the data 

I know what you mean about allowing others to modify entries that were not entered by them, but this unfortunately has the knock on effect of a possible change of review say (by a campsite owner who is also a member of mhf) to reflect their site in a better light, or someone with a grudge against mhf going in and removing all the reviews etc etc

I will program it in soon so a member of MHF can take on the role of campsite database admin and can change things if required / add additional content, you can however already add an additional review to any campsite by clicking on the link at the bottom of the individual entry

The entry to the new map being made available only to contributors is just to encourage contribution, it doesnt have to be a site Leigh, can be stopovers, wild spots etc etc as well.


----------



## sallytrafic

I've started looking at UK for a while at least I know where they should be. Ie not in the Thames or the North sea

Regards Frank

PS I don't mind if someone beats me to it and changes them first


----------



## ralph-dot

The problem of sites not being in the correct position, can be eliminated in lots of cases by, not entering any coordinates in stage one but by zooming in on the map in Hybrid mode at stage two and actually spotting the site before clicking on it.

The two sites I added yesterday as independent sites are showing as a wild camping spots (Sitges & Haro, Spain)?

Ralph


----------



## sallytrafic

ralph-dot said:


> The problem of sites not being in the correct position, can be eliminated in lots of cases by, not entering any coordinates in stage one but by zooming in on the map in Hybrid mode at stage two and actually spotting the site before clicking on it.
> 
> The two sites I added yesterday as independent sites are showing as a wild camping spots (Sitges & Haro, Spain)?
> 
> Ralph


Yes I'm sure that some of the sites I entered as Independents have changed into wildcamps but I have changed them now to see if it sticks (so far so good) but the whole site has slowed down especially the map at the moment.

Regards Frank


----------



## 88870

nukeadmin said:


> Why didn't it just say I couldn't access it because it was a duplicate entry?
> 
> 
> 
> lol leigh, and how do you propose i would program it in to check if campsite is the same before you actually entered in the data
Click to expand...

Actually I think I explained myself badly here. I entered all the info, it appeared to accept it and then would not give me access to the database map. It would have been nice at this point if it had said, "sod off you entered a duplicate, you are not getting away with that - try harder!!" rather than just saying I had to be a contributor to access the facility. :lol: :lol:

It wasn't until I went away and trawled the main database that I realised that that must have been the problem.

But no matter ... I think I may have found an Aire that no one has yet entered .. that I have actually visited!! Waheeeyyy! Just got to find the location on the map now though as it was 2 years ago! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ralph-dot

Here's a new on (I think) went in to modify a campsite (from W to IND) as per my last post but decided to add a picture at the same time. All went well but it added three copies of the pic (also I had added the wrong one) so I deleted them added the one I wanted but got three of the original one again, have tried several times with the same result. HELP

Ralph


----------



## Boff

Hi,

great tool with the maps! Only (minor) downside is that now no coordinate entry via keyboard is possible anymore. 

Thanks to Frank (Sallytraffic) I have now corrected my 3 wrong entries, they are on dry land again. :wink: 

Will now, if time allows, go through all my entries and fine-tune them if needed. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic

ralph-dot said:


> Here's a new on (I think) went in to modify a campsite (from W to IND) as per my last post but decided to add a picture at the same time. All went well but it added three copies of the pic (also I had added the wrong one) so I deleted them added the one I wanted but got three of the original one again, have tried several times with the same result. HELP
> 
> Ralph


I've had that happen (but not recently)

Regards Frank


----------



## wobby

Hi Nukeadmin 
I thought Being a member meant just that, now it seems that another rule is being added. I realize that your only trying to spurt us into action but I find that the upload speed of my server (dial up ) is so slow that trying to do anything short of basic takes forever. However I think the map is a great idea and when I eventually get broadband I'll join in till the Ill just have to be a second class member


----------



## zulurita

*Map and campsite database*

Just added a campsite in Czech Republic under new system with map marked and hopefully three photos.


----------



## gaspode

I added a couple of new sites last night, just to try things out. 8) 

Unfortunately I fell foul of a problem mentioned earlier, I neglected to check the database first and one of my sites had already been added by Boff, so mine just dissapeared into the ether. OK I thought, I'll add a review to Boffs entry along with a couple of pictures (none on the original entry) but then find that there doesn't seem to be a way of adding pictures unless you're the original author. Now it seems a shame if someone has pictures of an existing site if they can't add them (where none already exist) so perhaps the facility to do so would be a worthwhile improvement?


----------



## Boff

gaspode said:


> OK I thought, I'll add a review to Boffs entry along with a couple of pictures (none on the original entry) but then find that there doesn't seem to be a way of adding pictures unless you're the original author


Hi Gaspode,

you have a PM. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ralph-dot

If there was an up-to-date list of sites, parking spots, etc on the map, we could check more easily before attempting to add to the database, is it possible?

Ralph


----------



## zulurita

*Campsite database*

I added a campsite in the Czech Republic but when I went into check on it later today I couldn't find it. Clicking on the map for Czech Republic it came back as saying there wasn't anything and I thought that when I placed the marker over Frenstat pod Radhostem that there was another entry for Czech Republic. It seemed to accept my entry so where is it?


----------



## gaspode

Hi Rita

Has enough time passed since you entered the site for Nuke to have approved it? All entries are checked by him before they show on the database to make sure there are no major errors.


----------



## gaspode

ralph-dot said:


> The two sites I added yesterday as independent sites are showing as a wild camping spots
> 
> Ralph


Error confirmed Ralph

Ones I checked and corrected last night have changed now from Stellplatz to "wild Camping Spots". Something amiss here Nuke.


----------



## ralph-dot

I have been on today and changed them back to independent sites and they are now ok.

Ralph


----------



## ksebruce

Why can't this facility be open to all subscribers? I went to add a site and found the info required too daunting i.e. gprs coordinates exact opening dates, prices at varying times of year info that can be obtained from site once you have found it. I wouldn't even know how to get the gprs coordinates...maybe I'm too thick. lol


----------



## gaspode

Hi ksebruce

Don't worry about any details you don't know, just enter what you do know about the site, just make sure that what you do enter is accurate. As for GPS coordinates, you don't need to put them in any more, the map stage will enter them for you. Have a go, it's not really difficult.


----------



## ksebruce

OK Gaspode will do, but I still feel that we're setting up a club within a club


----------



## nukeadmin

> feel that we're setting up a club within a club


how so, the campsite database is accessible by any member of mhf, its just the map facility that isnt, and that is only to encourage members to contribute to it for it to grow, you only need enter a single campsite / stopover to gain access


----------



## ksebruce

[how so, the campsite database is accessible by any member of mhf, its just the map facility that isnt, and that is only to encourage members to contribute to it for it to grow, you only need enter a single campsite / stopover to gain access]

I've no great axe to grind and I see your point but no other facility as far as I'm aware requires an input to be accessed


----------



## 94639

Hi Nuke

I am with Ksebruce and Wobby on this one. When a subscription is paid for full access to the site I feel that all areas of the site should be accessible to all subscribers without restriction.


----------



## peejay

Got Franks pm and in the process of changing some of my details.

Not sure if i'm explaining myself well here but.....

I've modified one for Bexbach by zooming in on the map and clicking where i think i remember the stellplatz was but it doesn't match the coords in the bordatlas. There doesn't seem to be an ability to enter coords anymore.
Also the location i've entered in the google ammendment map appears to differ slightly to the one on the mapquest link on the actual sitepage, wouldn't it be better if the links used the same map as when you input data?

With you all the way on any enhancements Dave, i've always said its got the potential to be a fantastic resource if only we find a way to overcome, dare I say the 'apathy' to submitting more stoppovers.

pete


----------



## gaspode

Hi Pete

Looking at the point on the map I'd say that the stellplatz is slightly to the north east of the point you've selected. Are you using the "Hybrid" view when placing your pointer onto the map? The place you've selected appears to be just off the south side of the road in the middle of some dense woodland.  

You don't need to input the coordinates any more. when you select the point on the map it automatically enters the coordinates of the point you selected, mind you it might be considered easier to enter the numbers. :roll:


----------



## peejay

Ken;

When I submitted the point on the google map it shows as being on the road 'Am Blumengarten' which is the correct road but I wanted to be able to enter the exact coord from the bordatlas to get exactly the correct location on that road but it appears you can't do this, never mind. When I looked on the mapquest link when clicking on the globe icon it had 'moved' into the trees!

I've just gone back in to have another look and now I get the following errormessage in the mapquest view..

'error code 500,

invalid request missing field latitude'

Another bug I think.

pete


----------



## gaspode

Hi Pete

I had similar problems last night trying to use the coordinates from the bordatlas but as you say, entering them doesn't work anymore. To be fair, of the ones I had previously entered from that source and others, many were inaccurate, some slight and some way off. Using the Google map does at least seem to give an exact position.

As far as the Mapquest link is concerned, I'm assuming that Nuke will replace that link with a link direct to the Google map once he has finished testing the code, this should be much better. Perhaps that's why you're getting the error on the Mapquest link? I would ignore the Mapquest function now and just use the Google map to get your positioning precise, it's quite easy using the hybrid view to move the point exactly where you want it doing the positioning by eye.


----------



## Exem

The use of a mapping facility is an excellent idea but I object to the principle of subscribers being locked out until they have contributed. Restrict it to subscribers and it's another incentive to pay the annual fee!

The fact that the ordinary campsite listing displays the entries in no particular order that I can see makes it harder to check before posting a new site. Try checking Germany - North Rhine Westphalia with 57 sites!

Some subscribers may not actually want to put their name to comments about a site. Some, like us, with little experience of motorhome campsites, aires or stellpltz may not have a new site to recommend.

I understand that you are trying to encourage the posting of new sites but please make it easier for subscribers to check the existing ones.


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks to those who have already moved their campsite locations I am finding the map slow to react tonight I will try some more at 5am ish when I find most things are faster? 

For Nuke Is it me or has it got really slow or are you working on it? Have you done away with entering by GPS coordinates entirely?

Regards Frank


----------



## peejay

I've just put another entry in the database to see how it works and the coord option is still there, I think its only when you're ammending an existing entry that you have to use the map option.

pete


----------



## nukeadmin

> I entered all the info, it appeared to accept it and then would not give me access to the database map. It would have been nice at this point if it had said, "sod off you entered a duplicate, you are not getting away with that - try harder!!" rather than just saying I had to be a contributor to access the facility


Sussed it, thought it was strange, i had removed the wild camping checkboxes but then had omitted to test adding a campsite afterwards this had the knock on effect that nothing was written to the database, so they were indeed vanishing into the ether, sorry  all fixed now (and tested !!!)


----------



## MicknPat

Dave,

I cannot get in  is it because I recently changed my user name?


----------



## Boff

Hi,

I have now checked all my site entries and their coordinates, rescued some sites from the oceans around Africa and Asia, and also added some new.

Now while I think that the site map is really a great tool, I have some doubts about the different categories there. On one hand the fact that on the map "Parking Places" and "Wild Spots" cannot be distinguished, will cause quite a bit of confusion. On the other hand we distinguish between "Stellplatz", "Aire de Service" and "Aree di Sosta", which is basically all the same, just expressed in different languages. I do however understand that frequent visitors of camp sites find it interesting to distinguish between sites belonging to different clubs etc.

So my suggestion is to use four different categories, perhaps distinguished by colour codes:

*1. Camp sites: *
All sites that are designated for camping activities, not only with motorhomes. So they have all basic facilities like toilets, showers etc., have a warden and charge a fee. Typically they are not accessible all night, and the time of stay is only limited by the guest's budget. The previous categories CL, CS, CS, CCC, IND, and MUN should become subcategories here.

*2. Official motorhome stopover sites: *
These sites typically only cater for motorhomes, not for tents or caravans. Most of them, but not all, provide fresh water and waste water dumping facilities, some of them electric hookup, a few additional facilities like toilets or showers. Some of them charge a fee, some don't or charge only for services used. Stay times may be limited, but all of them have in common that motorhomes are officially, legally entitled to spend at least one night! The previous categories AIRE, AREE, STEL, as well as some of the parking places now under W(ild) should dissolve in this category.

*3. "Wild spots": *
Sites which are not officially designated for motorhome stopovers, but where it is at least not explicitly prohibited to stop for an odd night. Their legality might be doubtful, so nothing for the faint-hearted. :wink: 
In any case users of such spots should keep a low profile and leave it behind in a state that is at least as good, if not better, than before their arrival.

*4. Service stations without stopover: *
They are almost non-existent in UK or Ireland, but in France or Germany you find them from time to time, for instance at petrol stations or motorhome dealers: Dedicated motorhome service stations, normally coin-operated, where fresh water top up and waste water disposal are provided. They are normally of the same type that you find on official stopover sites, but here no overnight parking area is provided. Under this category I would also see service stations at camp sites which are accessible also for non-residents.

What do you think?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have now checked all my site entries and their coordinates, rescued some sites from the oceans around Africa and Asia, and also added some new.
> 
> Now while I think that the site map is really a great tool, I have some doubts about the different categories there. On one hand the fact that on the map "Parking Places" and "Wild Spots" cannot be distinguished, will cause quite a bit of confusion. On the other hand we distinguish between "Stellplatz", "Aire de Service" and "Aree di Sosta", which is basically all the same, just expressed in different languages. I do however understand that frequent visitors of camp sites find it interesting to distinguish between sites belonging to different clubs etc.
> 
> So my suggestion is to use four different categories, perhaps distinguished by colour codes:
> 
> *1. Camp sites: *
> All sites that are designated for camping activities, not only with motorhomes. So they have all basic facilities like toilets, showers etc., have a warden and charge a fee. Typically they are not accessible all night, and the time of stay is only limited by the guest's budget. The previous categories CL, CS, CS, CCC, IND, and MUN should become subcategories here.
> 
> *2. Official motorhome stopover sites: *
> These sites typically only cater for motorhomes, not for tents or caravans. Most of them, but not all, provide fresh water and waste water dumping facilities, some of them electric hookup, a few additional facilities like toilets or showers. Some of them charge a fee, some don't or charge only for services used. Stay times may be limited, but all of them have in common that motorhomes are officially, legally entitled to spend at least one night! The previous categories AIRE, AREE, STEL, as well as some of the parking places now under W(ild) should dissolve in this category.
> 
> *3. "Wild spots": *
> Sites which are not officially designated for motorhome stopovers, but where it is at least not explicitly prohibited to stop for an odd night. Their legality might be doubtful, so nothing for the faint-hearted. :wink:
> In any case users of such spots should keep a low profile and leave it behind in a state that is at least as good, if not better, than before their arrival.
> 
> *4. Service stations without stopover: *
> They are almost non-existent in UK or Ireland, but in France or Germany you find them from time to time, for instance at petrol stations or motorhome dealers: Dedicated motorhome service stations, normally coin-operated, where fresh water top up and waste water disposal are provided. They are normally of the same type that you find on official stopover sites, but here no overnight parking area is provided. Under this category I would also see service stations at camp sites which are accessible also for non-residents.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


Well for whats its worth I like it  . cat 4 would be useful for Norway and Sweden I could add a dozen I expect in that category.

Regards Frank


----------



## ralph-dot

If anyone is finding it difficult to add sites to the map and would like help, you could pm or email any info you have on the site and I could have a go at adding it for you, the minimum I would need would be site name and approximate area the site is.

Ralph


----------



## zulurita

*Campsite database*

Hi,

Thanks for reply Gaspode, but have tried to check on the Czech Republic today and it still says there are no results for Czech Republic. I know when adding the campsite (Autokemp at Frenstat pod Radhostem) and going to the map to put a marker that I noticed another marker for Czech Republic!

When I filled in the form for adding the campsite it seemed to accept it and I clicked on the second stage to add it to the map, all seemed ok but now can't find it


----------



## gaspode

ralph-dot said:


> If anyone is finding it difficult to add sites to the map and would like help, you could pm or email any info you have on the site and I could have a go at adding it for you, the minimum I would need would be site name and approximate area the site is.
> 
> Ralph


Thanks for that offer Ralph but it doesn't solve one of the main problems, ie. members being able to see the map. In order to do that they have to contribute at least one site *in their own name* which of course it won't be if anyone else enters it for them. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ralph-dot

> Thanks for reply Gaspode, but have tried to check on the Czech Republic today and it still says there are no results for Czech Republic. I know when adding the campsite (Autokemp at Frenstat pod Radhostem) and going to the map to put a marker that I noticed another marker for Czech Republic!
> 
> When I filled in the form for adding the campsite it seemed to accept it and I clicked on the second stage to add it to the map, all seemed ok but now can't find it


Rita

I have the same problem, I think nuke may be away and so had not approved them yet.

Ralph


----------



## cobaltkoala

*When the Washing has Piled up ...*

A useful database item on the campsites would be....

Clothes Optional/Naturist/Nudist etc.

This would enable camping when you have all but run out of clothes.

Seriously though this would be useful addition ...

If only we had known canterbury park and ride was not clothes optional we would have took more clothing. :roll:


----------



## olley

Hi just had a look at my entry Palais De La Mer and I notice I have said its not motorhome friendly, which it is, but I can't find anyway to alter it as that heading doesn't appear on the modify page?.

Olley


----------



## ralph-dot

> Hi just had a look at my entry Palais De La Mer and I notice I have said its not motorhome friendly, which it is, but I can't find anyway to alter it as it does't appear on the modify page?.


Same here

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot

Nuke has just confirmed that all the sites I added on Friday have diapered and need to be redone, I think I will leave if for a few days until the map is fully sorted. 

Ralph


----------



## 99412

*Clothes optional*

I agree with Cobaltkoala, it would be handy to have that info.


----------



## nukeadmin

i'll make a note of that suggestion cobaltkoala for the next stage of enhancements on it

I have had about 20 entries come through today and all appear to be 100% ok

I have made a few small alternations in response to feedback as follows:

1. Changed the recommended by field to say "Visited by MHF Member" as recommended could be misconstrued i.e. instead of standing for personally recommended by a member instead of an entry that has simply been taken out of CCC book etc it could mean that the member thought it was so good they recommend it to others.

2. The Crosses and Ticks that denote whether certain facilities are available such as Hardstandings / children welcome etc have been changed so that if the member checked the box for that facility then a tick is shown otherwise no symbol is shown at all, the reasoning being that the member simply wasn't sure it had that facility so omitted it

3. Finally I have added a small google map to each "individual" entry that has gps coordinates added.

Enjoy and keep the entries flooding in, its building the database nicely and makes it a better more useful resource for all contributors


----------



## 99412

*Clarification please*

I went along to the database intending to add a few sites we had stayed at in Belgium, France and Germany last year. Once I got there however I realised I wasn't sure what some of the tick boxes meant. For example what does 'Motorhome friendly parking' mean? I assume that as the site is on MHF ALL of them fall in to that category.

It would help if a 'further information' bubble appeared when hovering over the tick box object, both in the enquiries screen and the search results screen to make these a little clearer.

Blame my ignorance on being new to this lark, but at least it has got me trying to add 10 sites I've visited!


----------



## zulurita

*Campsite database*

Still can't see the campsite I entered for Czech Republic on 9th Feb.


----------



## nukeadmin

that probably went into the ether Rita sorry as there was a bug at that point, please enter it again though 

btw i have added an extra facility on the map to be able to filter by campsite or stopover type so you can now show just the Aires in france for instance


----------



## Boff

Hi,

some more suggestions:

We should NOT mention "France-Passion" sites. First, they are members only, second, all members receive a map with all FP sites anyway when they sign in.

The country flags of Denmark and Luxembourg are still missing.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: Clarification please*



DaMann said:


> I went along to the database intending to add a few sites we had stayed at in Belgium, France and Germany last year. Once I got there however I realised I wasn't sure what some of the tick boxes meant. For example what does 'Motorhome friendly parking' mean? I assume that as the site is on MHF ALL of them fall in to that category.
> 
> It would help if a 'further information' bubble appeared when hovering over the tick box object, both in the enquiries screen and the search results screen to make these a little clearer.
> 
> Blame my ignorance on being new to this lark, but at least it has got me trying to add 10 sites I've visited!


My take on that is it is just a parking place without height restrictions and notices against motorhomes ie it might even permit overnight parking.

regards Frank


----------



## Boff

*Re: Clarification please*



DaMann said:


> Once I got there however I realised I wasn't sure what some of the tick boxes meant. For example what does 'Motorhome friendly parking' mean? I assume that as the site is on MHF ALL of them fall in to that category.





sallytrafic said:


> My take on that is it is just a parking place without height restrictions and notices against motorhomes ie it might even permit overnight parking.


That is precisely what I meant with one of my previous postings.

Well, I would define a "Motorhome friendly parking" as a parking place that _explicitly welcomes motorhomes for at least one night,_ either by sign post or by invitation of the owner; but provides no further MH-specific facilities like hookup or water. If it provides such facilities, then it would be an aire or stellplatz.

If it does not explicitly welcome motorhomes, but also not discourages them in any way (height barrier or "No Camping" or similar sign), then I would consider it as "Wild Camping".

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay

Dave;

Its really refreshing to see the renewed activity in new submissions after your enhancements, lets hope it continues  

Just one further comment while you're on a roll :roll: 

I like the google map under the site photos, could the presentation of the information next to the map be ammended so that it only shows options that have been ticked ?

pete


----------



## bognormike

As noted in DAB's separate post, it would be useful if members could go in & amend / update their own entries to include the mapping. I've started on mine.... :roll:


----------



## gaspode

Boff said:


> We should NOT mention "France-Passion" sites. First, they are members only, second, all members receive a map with all FP sites anyway when they sign in.
> Gerhard


Hi Gerhard
I can understand where your going here but surely if you leave out France Passion sites on your reasoning then you must also leave out the UK CLs and CSs as they're also members only. Also they're listed in the club books that members receive just like France Passion. I reckon that France Passion sites would be a useful addition personally.


----------



## Fatalhud

HELP
Access Denied 
Sorry Only contributors to the database have access to the Brochure and Map facilities.

Why??

Thought being subsriber got you access to all areas


----------



## sallytrafic

FATALHUD said:


> HELP
> Access Denied
> Sorry Only contributors to the database have access to the Brochure and Map facilities.
> 
> Why??
> 
> Thought being subsriber got you access to all areas


just look back through the thread for the answer

Regards Frank


----------



## Fatalhud

there was 83 replies to the thread
though it quicker to just ask
silly me


----------



## Fatalhud

OK trawled my way through the replies and from what i understand
I cant look at it till I have entered a site
that works for me NOT
It brings me back to my childhood were "if you don't eat your veg you cant have your pud"

Personally I like to see what I am getting into before I proceed

Think moderators should rethink this one if they want more people to get behind it
I am sure i'm not the only stubborn grumpy old git on the site
(loads of replies now needed telling me i am not)


----------



## sallytrafic

FATALHUD said:


> there was 83 replies to the thread
> though it quicker to just ask
> silly me


Perhaps you might like this thread instead >link<



Frank


----------



## peejay

Fatalhud;

I'm sure deep down you're not a grumpy ole git at all :wink:



> Think moderators should rethink this one if they want more people to get behind it


..thats just it, for as long as I can remember, not enough people have been getting behind it.

Some history;

The stoppover database has been around almost since the website began and has always suffered from a relatively slow uptake from members despite many efforts from nuke over time to improve ease of sites submission and constantly enhancing its features.
Even though just like me you pay your subs, it is only the active participation of the membership that can improve the database by adding info that is going to turn it into what I believe will eventually be the best m/home stoppover reference on the www
Restricting access to the map has only been done to spur on more entries, if you still feel strongly then you can still access all the info, its just the map you can't see, but just adding one site or stoppover isn't too much to ask to view this facility IMVHO.

Go on, put one on, you can then sit back, knowing you've done your bit for the good of all your fellow members, you know it makes sense.

pete


----------



## Cherekee

My mum used to say 'surely it is just as much pleasure to give as to take.
On this really horrible rainy day I have enjoyed sharing my limited database with the site. I hope many more members feel likewise in due course. WOT A KRAKKING IDEA this map is.

Alan


----------



## Fatalhud

Many thanks peejay

Thats all I wanted was an answer

and even though I may not fully agree when I get the time will enter some sites

Frank
I feel like a kid thats getting told off by his teacher

Yes its annoying when idiots like me don't read the whole threat but sometimes you either haven't got time or just ain't in the mood

lets remember the longest thread here is about 2500 replies

I think every subject on motorhomes has most likely been covered at some time or another in these forums

lets face it if people didn't ask the same questions over again then there would most likely be about 6 posts a week on the site

And yes I do think I am becoming a grumpy old git or worse
I have asked the wife and kids and didn't get the answer i was looking for


----------



## nukeadmin

> Personally I like to see what I am getting into before I proceed


i think right at the beginning of this thread i posted a screenshot for everyone to see what they would get access to 

btw I have also added in another feature to the map courtesy of more feedback, you can now filter the map to show just the sites in your virtual campsite brochure (If they have gps co-ordinats)


----------



## nukeadmin

ok another tweak i have added is to the add a site routine, the first stage is the same, but if you enter the co-ords using the dropdowns on the first page, these are written to the database and their location displayed on the map on the second stage. 

If for some reason they are incorrect you can simply click around and adjust them and then click save campsite location to save the amended position, or if you havent entered the co-ords on previous page then you can add the position as normal using the map and then clicking save


----------



## ralph-dot

> Thats all I wanted was an answer


The answer was already there.

If you want to argue about something start a new thread (preferably in the members bar), this tread is about the Campsite Map, not being too lazy to read the post.

Ralph


----------



## sallytrafic

FATALHUD said:


> Many thanks peejay
> 
> Thats all I wanted was an answer
> 
> and even though I may not fully agree when I get the time will enter some sites
> 
> Frank
> I feel like a kid thats getting told off by his teacher
> 
> Yes its annoying when idiots like me don't read the whole threat but sometimes you either haven't got time or just ain't in the mood
> 
> lets remember the longest thread here is about 2500 replies
> 
> I think every subject on motorhomes has most likely been covered at some time or another in these forums
> 
> lets face it if people didn't ask the same questions over again then there would most likely be about 6 posts a week on the site
> 
> And yes I do think I am becoming a grumpy old git or worse
> I have asked the wife and kids and didn't get the answer i was looking for


Fatalhud

At the time i was very busy so in order to answer your 'help' I directed you to where you would find the answer there was no point in posting a link to the thread as you were already there. I notice that no one else answered your query in the time between your first and second posts.

Subsequently my linking you to the thread about reading the thread first was so you could read my defence of people who didn't read threads before replying. So my conscience is clear if you want to continue can I suggest a pm.

regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> ok another tweak i have added is to the add a site routine, the first stage is the same, but if you enter the co-ords using the dropdowns on the first page, these are written to the database and their location displayed on the map on the second stage.
> 
> If for some reason they are incorrect you can simply click around and adjust them and then click save campsite location to save the amended position, or if you havent entered the co-ords on previous page then you can add the position as normal using the map and then clicking save


I think thats an improvement for anybody with the coordinates to hand. Thanks

regards frank


----------



## zulurita

*Campsite database*

I'm a happy bunny as my recently added site is now viewable  for Czech Republic with three photo's.


----------



## zulurita

*Campsite database*

Just done the other sites I had on the database and added the map co-ordinates. Guess the next stage will be for me to find some more photos for the ones without.


----------



## peedee

I have done my few entries. Brilliant idea nuke and I like the facility to be able to trace a planned route across the map and pick out potential stopping places for the virtual brochure. It has certianly renewed my interest in it and I'll have to play with it some more.

One thing I noticed was that one of my listings no longer exists. Can I not delete it????

Perhaps someone living near Hereford can confirm that the Swan Inn CL is no longer available. I think even the pub name has changed to the Gold Mine????

peedee


----------



## olley

Hi just looking at the map and noticed my enties had been mostly changed to "parking place" when I then altered them it lost the GPS and put them in the middle of france??.

Olley


----------



## peejay

Hi Olley;

Same here, I ammended quite a few last night, had a look at the map this morning and a lot of them had changed to 'parking places' :? , the gps locations weren't lost though.
I've changed them all back again and I've also done a few more this morning but they seem ok, fingers crossed.

pete


----------



## gaspode

Hi Pete / Olley

I had a similar problem the other day, but I understood that Nuke had since sorted the problem? If you're still having trouble with site descriptions becoming changed then perhaps you should drop him a PM with details?

Can I just reiterate the request to other members who have entered campsites in the past to please go in and check that they're in the correct position on the map. There are hundreds to check, some of them entered by members who are no longer active so the mods have got a bit of a task on to go through them all. If members can check the ones they entered it will save us a lot of work and ensure that the sites are accurately placed on the map. Whilst the mods can set the location up they're not guaranteed to be as accurate as if the original author does it. We can only guess at the location sometimes if the address given is a bit vague whereas someone who has visited the site will know exactly where it is on the map.

If you haven't had a look at the new facility, then you should, it's absolutely brilliant for planning trips. If you can't access the map, just enter one site that you've visited into the database and you'll get full access immediately. Just make sure the site hasn't been entered already before you begin.


----------



## peejay

Hi Ken;

I've mentioned it to Nuke but he needs one that still has the wrong option to be able to check it for bugs, all mine have been changed back and the couple I entered this morning are ok.

I still have over 100 of mine to change but I won't be able to do any for a while as we're away for a few weeks on Wednesday but i'll get them done eventually, promise!

pete


----------



## gaspode

Hi Pete

Well you can be certain that none of the mods will tinker with any of your entries whilst you're away, we got enough to do. :roll: 

I reckon you should take a laptop away with you, give you something to do of an evening instead of emptying all those bottles. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

I noticed that NordKapp wasn't there so just have entered it (awaiting approval) to bag the most northerly who is going to get the most southerly (ignoring those still in Somalia?

By the way the resolution there on the satellite image is better than most places in UK you can even see the monument

Regards Frank


----------



## ralph-dot

The first few I added today appeared on the map ok but the last three I added this afternoon are not there yet, hope they haven't diapered again like they did on Friday  

Ralph

All ok they are there now,


----------



## nukeadmin

ok i have tweaked a few minor things, when adding a campsite the marker doesnt show off the coast of Africa if you havent previously entered any GPS Co-ords manually on the page before (It now starts over the UK)

I have also changed it so that when i approve them you get an email to let you know with a direct link back to the entry.

btw thanks everyone who has taken the time to start adding entries into the database, we have had a huge upsurge since this map was incorporated with roughly 40-50 entries a day being entered, coupled with the moderators and myself updating old entries that don't have gps this database is growing at a superb rate with 639 entries with gps allocated now out of 1332 entries altogether so almost 50% have gps co-ordinates now.

Please take the time to enter a few sites you have visited whether they be stopovers / wild spots or campsites it all helps build the resource

I intend to add a few more touches to the campsite database such as:-

1. Ability to add photos to the entry (if none exist already then these will become the front page photos) if photos exist then they will be added as an extra page
2. Scoring / rating system based on collective scoring not on the initial persons thoughts only.

If you have any ideas for improving the facility let me know


----------



## MicknPat

Nuke,

This extra facility is fantastic and I believe leaves other similar forums in the dark ages.

How are you able to 'update' sites that have been added by ex members who didn't locate their site using the map ref points.

Surely unless the person who is carrying out the update know of the site and its location can they do this task?


----------



## nukeadmin

> How are you able to 'update' sites that have been added by ex members who didn't locate their site using the map ref points


the Mods and I update those entries that we can get a definate good location fix on using the web to research it or based on our own experiences as well.

Once we have exhausted this method we might then open it up to members to give us any help if they know also 

Oh and thx for the comments Mick, it certainly is IMHO an excellent facility and with some other tricks up my sleeve to implement when i have time it will become THE place to find motorhome campsites and stopovers.


----------



## gaspode

MicknPat said:


> How are you able to 'update' sites that have been added by ex members who didn't locate their site using the map ref points.


You might well ask Mick. :roll: :roll: :roll:

After several hours of trying to interpret adresses in wildest Italy where the original poster has not given an address or has spelled the name of the village wrong etc. It can send you searching for a dark corner, it isn't easy. As a result, can I ask members who are entering campsites - or especially parking/wild camping spots to provide as much accurate information as possible please, this makes future updating much easier. 8)


----------



## sallytrafic

gaspode said:


> MicknPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you able to 'update' sites that have been added by ex members who didn't locate their site using the map ref points.
> 
> 
> 
> You might well ask Mick. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> After several hours of trying to interpret adresses in wildest Italy where the original poster has not given an address or has spelled the name of the village wrong etc. It can send you searching for a dark corner, it isn't easy. As a result, can I ask members who are entering campsites - or especially parking/wild camping spots to provide as much accurate information as possible please, this makes future updating much easier. 8)
Click to expand...

Ah spelling! In Norway and Sweden I found each village had at least two spellings: The one (or sometimes 2!) in my Frytag and Bernt atlas* and what was in TomTom and as a clincher what was on the road sign.

There was one though that they all agreed on see attached Photo:

Regards Frank


----------



## gaspode

Hi

There seem to be a number of entries being put into the campsite database without GPS coordinates today. Can members who are entering sites please note that their entries MUST contain GPS coordinates, either entered directly from the entry screen drop-down boxes or by using the map facility which comes up following the text entry screen. Unless you do this your entry is likely to be rejected.


----------



## ralph-dot

A question about adding sites, what are Camping Cheques Campsite? Are they just an Independent Campsite that takes Camping Cheques, and if they are, shouldn't Camping Card ACSI sites be seperate?

Ralph


----------



## peedee

gaspode said:


> Hi
> 
> There seem to be a number of entries being put into the campsite database without GPS coordinates today. Can members who are entering sites please note that their entries MUST contain GPS coordinates, either entered directly from the entry screen drop-down boxes or by using the map facility which comes up following the text entry screen. Unless you do this your entry is likely to be rejected.


Trying hard but if you put it in the wrong place on the map, can you move it or must you cancel and start again which is tedious because you have to start all over again finding the dammed place from a continental view?

peedee


----------



## MicknPat

gaspode said:


> Hi
> 
> There seem to be a number of entries being put into the campsite database without GPS coordinates today. Can members who are entering sites please note that their entries MUST contain GPS coordinates, either entered directly from the entry screen drop-down boxes or by using the map facility which comes up following the text entry screen. Unless you do this your entry is likely to be rejected.


Gaspode,

I have tried to help members to enter the GPS coordinates for ages suggesting Multimap as being a simple point and click means of identifying a location as well as obtaining is GPS position but still people just write in a site or aire name with a few directions which makes it impossible to find it on a map.

My I suggest that members who don't know how or cannot enter the GPS PM YOU the 'Map Moderator' to enter the site for them.

I would still allow an entry to be modified by anyone who last visits the site in order to update any changes.

I have just had a 'play' with the location finder on the MHF's Campsite Data Base and it is even easier than Multimap as the location only gives you the two coordinates that you have to copy & paste into the required places.


----------



## sallytrafic

MicknPat said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> There seem to be a number of entries being put into the campsite database without GPS coordinates today. Can members who are entering sites please note that their entries MUST contain GPS coordinates, either entered directly from the entry screen drop-down boxes or by using the map facility which comes up following the text entry screen. Unless you do this your entry is likely to be rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaspode,
> 
> I have tried to help members to enter the GPS coordinates for ages suggesting Multimap as being a simple point and click means of identifying a location as well as obtaining is GPS position but still people just write in a site or aire name with a few directions which makes it impossible to find it on a map.
> 
> My I suggest that members who don't know how or cannot enter the GPS PM YOU the 'Map Moderator' to enter the site for them.
> 
> I would still allow an entry to be modified by anyone who last visits the site in order to update any changes.
> 
> I have just had a 'play' with the location finder on the MHF's Campsite Data Base and it is even easier than Multimap as the location only gives you the two coordinates that you have to copy & paste into the required places.
Click to expand...

MicknPat

The point is that you don't have to do any cutting and pasting. Once you are happy with the position you click on 'save campsite location' (or something like that) which appears in the middle above the map. When you have done that it says 'Co-ordinates successfully Added' and the map goes.

Regards Frank


----------



## gaspode

Hi all

Ralph
I'm not sure of Nukes reason for putting the Camping Cheque sites category in, I reckon it would be better to list them as independents then make a note in your description to say that they accept cheques. It's really up to you how you categorise your entries.

Pedee
Yes, sure you can move your entry around, see Franks reply.

Mick
There are lots of ways to determine the position of sites, personally I'm using FlashEarth http://www.flashearth.com/ to locate sites. With this site you can search for the location using "town, country" in the search field, then zoom and pan until you find your location. Once the screen is centered on your chosen spot the exact latitude and longtitude are displayed just below the search box and you can enter these figures straight into the campsite template dropdown boxes (don't forget to set for Eastings or Westings). No need to position them on the google map then. FlashEarth also allows you to use Microsoft maps so if the google one isn't very good in the area you're searching the Microsoft is often better resolution.

Please don't send any sites for mods to position, the mods have hundreds to update and progress is very slow, it's not easy to position a site accurately if you've never visited it. :roll:


----------



## peedee

gaspode said:


> Hi all
> 
> Pedee
> Yes, sure you can move your entry around, see Franks reply.


Not if you accidently create it when trying to move the map around. Once there is a balloon on the map you cannot move it so as far as I can see the only option is to cancel and start all over again with zooming and postitioning. I realise this is down to google.

Another thing I have noticed. If you post a single pic it also appears in pics 2 and 3 so you have it in triplicate. If you then post another pic in position 2 it does overwrite what was in position 2 but this now appears in position 3 as well. The work around apears to go in and perform an edit once you have posted your pics.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic

A tiny snag I have noticed If you say it is >5 miles from public transport it says 6 miles in the listing - manifestly not true for some of the sites I've listed.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

peedee said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Pedee
> Yes, sure you can move your entry around, see Franks reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you accidently create it when trying to move the map around. Once there is a balloon on the map you cannot move it so as far as I can see the only option is to cancel and start all over again with zooming and postitioning. I realise this is down to google.
> 
> Another thing I have noticed. If you post a single pic it also appears in pics 2 and 3 so you have it in triplicate. If you then post another pic in position 2 it does overwrite what was in position 2 but this now appears in position 3 as well. The work around apears to go in and perform an edit once you have posted your pics.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Have you tried just clicking on the map? The balloon moves to where you clicked and keeps moving on each click until you save it. Perhaps I haven't understood what you meant.

The 3 for 1 picture thing has always been a feature but I thought Nuke had just changed it.

Regards Frank

edited for spelling and appalling grammer


----------



## peedee

Thanks Frank I will try clicking next time I enter a site

peedee


----------



## 101075

How do we know if adding a site has been successful?
I thought I added 1 last week but still unable to get into the map.


----------



## sallytrafic

Diabalo said:


> How do we know if adding a site has been successful?
> I thought I added 1 last week but still unable to get into the map.


PM me the details name or place and I will have a look for you (Or PM a mod but they are quite busy)

Frank


----------



## 101075

Hi Frank,

It's sumners Ponds at Barnes Green West Sussex. I did the lot co-ordinates map ref etc


----------



## gaspode

Hi Diabalo

There are no campsites in the database under your username so I presume it was not added for some reason. Try again then look in the campsite database search facility in the drop-down menu for "username". If your name appears there you have a site listed. Select your name and it should go to the site (once Nuke has added it).


----------



## sallytrafic

Diabalo said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> It's sumners Ponds at Barnes Green West Sussex. I did the lot co-ordinates map ref etc


Well your name isn't there but someone earlier on one of these campsite threads said that a few had been entered recently and vanished and Nuke agreed see page 5/6 of thread.

Regards Frank


----------



## 101075

OK Guys will give it another go


----------



## nukeadmin

> How do we know if adding a site has been successful?


A day or so ago i added a bit of code to send an email to members to let them know their entry had been approved with a link to it on mhf


----------



## nukeadmin

> Not if you accidently create it when trying to move the map around. Once there is a balloon on the map you cannot move it so as far as I can see the only option is to cancel and start all over again with zooming and postitioning. I realise this is down to google.


all you need to do is click elsewhere Pete, wherever you click the map will centre on and create the icon there instead 



> Another thing I have noticed. If you post a single pic it also appears in pics 2 and 3 so you have it in triplicate. If you then post another pic in position 2 it does overwrite what was in position 2 but this now appears in position 3 as well. The work around apears to go in and perform an edit once you have posted your pics.


I have tried to replicate this and everytime i add a single photo it just adds one photo, when did you last see this bug Pete ?



> A tiny snag I have noticed If you say it is >5 miles from public transport it says 6 miles in the listing - manifestly not true for some of the sites I've listed.


Yep that was incorrect Frank well spotted, modified to be as selected i.e. >5 miles


----------



## 101075

Ok I have added my site again, my name is listed but I am unable to see the site, so I suppose I will need to wait for Nuke to add it. Not received an e-mail confirming either but I am not sure how long it should take to arrive.
Anyway got to go now some of us have to go to work and keep the country running.


----------



## Boff

Hi,

found another little bug: 

I select one of my own entries via the map, then go to Edit, change something in the first phase. Then I save, so the second phase (map) shows up. 

The site is then positioned some 100 kilometres away from the original position! E.g. my site from Kiel, Northern Germany, is placed somewhere near to Luxembourg. 

However, when I then just close this page without changing anything, next time I look on the map the site is still in the right location.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peedee

nukeadmin said:


> I have tried to replicate this and everytime i add a single photo it just adds one photo, when did you last see this bug Pete ?


Yesterday when updating sites with pics. I'll check further today.

Yes clicking on the map when trying to position a new site does work, phew that makes entering sites correctly less of an effort.

I have also noticed incorrect positioning as per Boff's note above.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> found another little bug:
> 
> I select one of my own entries via the map, then go to Edit, change something in the first phase. Then I save, so the second phase (map) shows up.
> 
> The site is then positioned some 100 kilometres away from the original position! E.g. my site from Kiel, Northern Germany, is placed somewhere near to Luxembourg.
> 
> However, when I then just close this page without changing anything, next time I look on the map the site is still in the right location.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


I agree I saw that last night - thought it was me 

Regards Frank


----------



## olley

hi I had problems with pictures as well. After adding one I went back in and added a second, it deleted the first and added 2 copies of the second.

Olley


----------



## peedee

Hi Dave (Nuke) 

I have just created a new site, Camping Korana, with a photo and that works fine but if you go to an existing site and edit photos that is when there is a problem. I editted Hill Farm CL and the photo appeared in triplicate and I have left it like that for you to see. I suspect if you had posted three photos and editted the first then it would wipe out the other two?

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin

ah so it only happens when you edit an existing entry ?

I think i just fixed that


----------



## Boff

nukeadmin said:


> ah so it only happens when you edit an existing entry ?
> 
> I think i just fixed that


Hi Dave,

yeah, seems to work now. Thanks very much!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ralph-dot

What are the big red things that have been entered anonymously in England?

Ralph


----------



## nukeadmin

they denote entries where the user hadn't specified a type when entering, mods will be working through these to assign the correct type

I have also now made Type, Country and Campsite Name Mandatory fields


----------



## Cherekee

Hi,
Noticed yesterday that my Aire (ID1464) at St Jean-Pied-de-Port added 11.02.07 now has company. Same Aire (ID156) added by Nuke on the 12.02.07.

Is this ok.

Alan


----------



## nukeadmin

no, lol i added mine first  the id on mine is 156, yours is 1464. Its just that i modified mine on the 12th to have gps co-ords.

Im not sure what to do with duplicates as its extremely hard to check if a place is already present in the database.

btw I have now added the ability to filter the map by country as well


----------



## olley

Hi Nuke to help prevent duplicate entries, would it possible for the system to check if any other GPS positions were close to the ones entered? Say a pop up asking if such and such a site was the same as the one you were entering.

Or on going to map and clicking, all the other sites within say a 2 mile radius are shown, you could then check then to see whether they were the same as yours. 

Olley


----------



## nukeadmin

the problem is Olley that the campsite has been entered by the time you get to the stage where you select the co-ordinates, and the amount of coding to rejig everything isn't worthwhile when all that needs to be done in reality is the member checks to see it is in the database first by doing a search for the name or just looks on the map


----------



## peedee

Yup agree with that Nuke. FYI the Danish flag seems to be missing see (Camping Charlottensund) and I am still getting duplicate photo postings on edit. Just put a pic in position 2 on Hill Farm and it also appeared in 3. I have since editted from position 3 ok, so it is no big deal.

Thanks for fixing map position problems when editting, looks great now.

peedee


----------



## olley

Hi Nuke ok scrub those ideas, how about a drop drown list, the same as we have when we enter the first letter of our name, as you enter the campsite name up comes the list.

Sounds so simple........................just joking.  

Olley


----------



## nukeadmin

> Danish flag seems to be missing


fixed

ok pete will delve deeper on photos, this only happens when u modify an existing entry ?
does it happen only if you add extra photos to one that has a photo already ?


----------



## peedee

Definitely only happens when adding a pic to an existing site. I have not tried modify one but will do and advise.

peedee

ps just modified, changed a photo ok with no problems.


----------



## Cherekee

Hi again,

I think what happened in my case was I went to the map and there was nothing showing at St Jean and I just entered all the details and hit the button. Then some time later Nuke updated the one in the (old system) and there we are 'two'.

If as you say some in the (old system) do not have all the correct info how do we know we are looking at the same site if we look at the old system first? If you know what I mean.

Alan


----------



## nukeadmin

I have spent some time learning snazzy new net coding method called Ajax for those interested and it now dynamically displays a matching list of campsites name below the campsite name you are typing in during the "add a campsite" page routine, this should help alleviate dupes 

thx for the idea Olley


----------



## olley

Hi Nuke sounds like you have added a "Trojan"  

Olley


----------



## olley

Hi Nuke magic, also makes it easy to spot duplicates, les gets is in 3 times. 8O 

Olley


----------



## gaspode

Hi olley

If you spot any more duplicates, let me know and I should be able to delete the duplicates once Nuke has sorted out the delete routine.

I had the problem with pictures going awry too, deleted all the pictures and added them again, that sorted it.


----------



## 101075

All sorted now, can see map and site and added a couple of photo's without any problems.
Just one point others may have mentioned it already, where is the campsite web address?


----------



## ralph-dot

> A day or so ago i added a bit of code to send an email to members to let them know their entry had been approved with a link to it on mhf


If I do not click on the link in these notifications, I no longer get emails to let me know there are new posts relating to the map.

Ralph


----------



## 101075

That happens to me from time to time Ralph. Maybe a bug


----------



## gaspode

Diabalo said:


> All sorted now, can see map and site and added a couple of photo's without any problems.
> Just one point others may have mentioned it already, where is the campsite web address?


Hi Diaballo

If it's the link to the campsite website you mean, it's the small chalet type icon in the bottom right of the site details screen, next to the globe icon.


----------



## vicdicdoc

OK, I like a laugh as much as the next man but trying to view the entry I've added is as much fun as banging my head against a wall . . . entry added as an Aire de service at la Suze sur Sarthe just south west of Le Mans . . full info boxes completed, full EXACT GPS position entered but hey presto ! - nothing
Dah :roll: what have I not done or done wrong ?


----------



## 101075

Got it Gaspode,

I should have gone to specsavers.

Vicdicdoc

Are you clicking to save it when you have finished?
I mist that bit and too wondered why it wasn't saving


----------



## peedee

vicdicdoc said:


> OK, I like a laugh as much as the next man but trying to view the entry I've added is as much fun as banging my head against a wall . . . entry added as an Aire de service at la Suze sur Sarthe just south west of Le Mans . . full info boxes completed, full EXACT GPS position entered but hey presto ! - nothing
> Dah :roll: what have I not done or done wrong ?


Nothing by the sounds of it. It does take time for it to be loaded and I think mods are rightly checking entries before allowing them through. Wait till you get the email and then you should find your entry ok.

peedee


----------



## tuvalu

Just love this map facility!!!

Filter bug - have a look at the map of Norway then filter for W. Now u see them, now you don't. Tried the IND for Norway and they were ok.

You do realise that this map database maybe putting people out of a job  Who needs campsite guides when your a member of MHF  On the other hand maybe saving the a few trees and loads of chemicals not to mention fuel in distributing said guides :lol: 

I managed to get a duplicate on my 1st try for Lunden Camping Norway, I guess it will be deleted in due course ( sorry )

Pictures and GPS make this the toooopppppssss!!!!

Thanks Nuke and Mods for all the hard work

Phil


----------



## sallytrafic

tuvalu said:


> Just love this map facility!!!
> 
> Filter bug - have a look at the map of Norway then filter for W. Now u see them, now you don't. Tried the IND for Norway and they were ok.
> 
> You do realise that this map database maybe putting people out of a job  Who needs campsite guides when your a member of MHF  On the other hand maybe saving the a few trees and loads of chemicals not to mention fuel in distributing said guides :lol:
> 
> I managed to get a duplicate on my 1st try for Lunden Camping Norway, I guess it will be deleted in due course ( sorry )
> 
> Pictures and GPS make this the toooopppppssss!!!!
> 
> Thanks Nuke and Mods for all the hard work
> 
> Phil


Have to agree with Phil taking the Norway case two of my Wildcamping places are visible on the default view but if not if you filter for them. When checking though its because they have changed (again ) to parking places.

I haven't changed them back as Nuke wanted examples of this happening so I have pm'd him.

Regards Frank


----------



## nukeadmin

> entry added as an Aire de service at la Suze sur Sarthe just south west of Le Mans . . full info boxes completed, full EXACT GPS position entered but hey presto ! - nothing


i just did a search for town of Sarthe and found it ok ? the gps map shows on the individual entry and it also shows up on the main map ?



> Filter bug - have a look at the map of Norway then filter for W. Now u see them, now you don't.


Just did this and i can see them ok ?
I show all entries and then can see all the entries for Norway, i then filter for Wild Spots only and about 6 wild spots are still shown and the rest removed ?



> I managed to get a duplicate on my 1st try for Lunden Camping Norway, I guess it will be deleted in due course ( sorry )


Duplicate removed


----------



## nukeadmin

Oh and yesterday I improved the facility for adding additional reviews for an already present campsite / stopover, these reviews are no longer hidden away until clicked on, they now show below the original review.

The date of the extra review is no longer the date you added it but you actually enter a month and year for when you visited the site.

Click on the link below an entry to add an extra review

I have partially completed an extra addon (won't be complete for a while as got other things on the go atm) this addon will allow additional photos to be uploaded which will be displayed on an associated entry photo gallery page


----------



## peedee

Another good facility, thanks. There does not seem to be any problem now with adding photos either for new sites or editting existing ones.

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin

> There does not seem to be any problem now with adding photos either for new sites or editting existing ones.


lol thank god pppppppppphhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeewwww 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

Can I say that as a campsite database virgin, I was moved to add a campsite for the first time today. It was painless and fulfilling experience, and took no more than 10 minutes to enter the data, most of which was spent moving the Google map around until I found the right place. Had I had the GPS coordinates, it would have been five minutes.

Very nice facility.

Gerald


----------



## peedee

Gerald now I know you can click to move your balloon before you save it, I think you will find it will be quicker to click on the overview map where you think the site is. Zoom in click again zoom click etc. until you are at a sufficient level to know for certain. I find it quicker sometime to also use the satellite view for greater detail and sometimes you can actually see the caravans and motorhomes on the pitches :lol: 

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin

thx Gerald, lots of effort going in to this to make it easy to use and for the end result to be useful


----------



## ralph-dot

Nuke, when you have finished all of the tweaks, etc, someone should write an instruction on how to put an entry on the map.

Ralph


----------



## nukeadmin

you volunteering Ralph as you have been a busy bee adding loads of entries lately ?


----------



## ralph-dot

I could give it a go (writing instructions and training manuals was part of my job until left to do nowt) but I will be away until Thursday, if you can wait I can do it then.

Ralph


----------



## Boff

Hi,

I am still a bit uncertain regarding "wild camping", "Stellplatz/Aire" and "MH friendly parking" places:

Having entered quite a few sites in Germany, I have noticed that if I classify them as "Stellplatz" they are marked with the symbol:










Which in my opinion indicates that you can dump waste water there. The German word "Stellplatz" however describes only a place where you can spend (at least) one night in a motorhome, so says nothing about any waste water facilities. Admittedly the majority of the _official_ German Stellplatz sites has such facilities, at least in close proximity. However there is still a large number that has not and is still "official"! So using this symbol for a "Stellplatz" in general would be misleading. Same goes for French "Aires" and Italian "Arees".

To avoid this dilemma I have therefore so far classified all stellplatz sites with waste water facilities as "Stellplatz", and those without as "MH friendly parking". That has worked fine so far, but now on the map all these "parkings" are shown as "Wild spots", which they clearly are not!

So what do we do here?

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: I had also noticed that some of my "Stellplatz" sites had "magically" converted to parking places, but that seems to have stabilized now.


----------



## tuvalu

Hi

possible micro bug [ little bug ] and sorry if this has already been mentioned.

Placing the red blob on the map after entering all the details I noticed that if I changed from MAP to Satellite the red blob leapt about a 150 yards in a north easterly direction. On changing to HYBRID it leapt another 150 yards in further! I went back to the MAP view and the red blog stayed 300 yards off target. I backed out of the page and went back in and just used the MAP to set the GPS position. It maybe that this isn't causing any problems as others may just drag it back to where it should be in which ever view they are using.

The entry concerned was Grindjorda Narvik (ID:1586)

Regards 
Phil


----------



## nukeadmin

Hi Phil thx for letting me know, but i think this is beyond my control and must be a minor irritation of google map api itself as i have no control over that aspect of it.


----------



## nukeadmin

the map is coming on a treat, we have now crossed the 50% gps percentage for sites in the database that have GPS Co-ordinates available for them.

Remember this map is growing daily with double figure campsites being added each and every day so check the map out if you havent already

I note that Spain is very unpopulated on the map, in fact only about 25 for the entire country, so if you have a spanish site details go ahead and add it.

We also do not have any sites listed with GPS for Morocco yet and i know there are loads down there, none in Finland either

We must have members who have visited these countries in their vans or don't we ?


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> the map is coming on a treat, we have now crossed the 50% gps percentage for sites in the database that have GPS Co-ordinates available for them.
> 
> Remember this map is growing daily with double figure campsites being added each and every day so check the map out if you havent already
> 
> I note that Spain is very unpopulated on the map, in fact only about 25 for the entire country, so if you have a spanish site details go ahead and add it.
> 
> We also do not have any sites listed with GPS for Morocco yet and i know there are loads down there, none in Finland either
> 
> We must have members who have visited these countries in their vans or don't we ?


and wot abaht denmark 

Frank


----------



## 99412

I've just entered a campsite (Le Brabois) and arrived at the end of the process to discover that it was already on the database under its full name (Campeole le Brabois) What would have been helpful is to be able to enter the the location first, thus saving some time and frustration. As a this was my first entry It was un checkable beforehand.

The other problem I've had was understanding what the differing classes of site mean. As a new Motorhomer I will probably classify fields differently to seasoned hands. Not good for users.

I also note that when it comes to getting campsites out of the database, there doesn't seem to be a search facility, unless I'm a bit of a duffer (not unknown I may add!) 

So for example It would be really useful for me to be able to search for Large MH friendly sites in a given region. This is especially so as the overview of sites doesn't show this particular feature.

I understand that Rome wasn't built in a day Nuke but it may be worthwhile asking if this is a one off need or wether other members would find it helpful. Other wise a fabulous resource.


----------



## DABurleigh

There's this search facility, accessible from a click on the site homepage:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

Dave


----------



## 99412

Like I said I'm a blind ol G*t! Sorry!

However it seems to me that the filters are faulty. So doing a search for sites which are suitable for large MH or RVs in the UK comes up with 405. Doing the same for Yorkshire comes up with 148. OK so far. Searching for one with 'Rowntree' in the name comes up with 25. Looking through the list, it has two entries for Rowntree, obvious duplicates, but worryingly both entries state 'Not MH Friendly Parking Places'

I suspect that the searches are not additive, but have some sort of precedenence order.


----------



## olley

Hi what does "M/H Friendly parking place" mean? once you put it in there seems no way to alter it, does it mean that its got a dump point? if so that doesn't make it unfriendly, if it hasn't got one.

Olley


----------



## gaspode

Hi DaMann

Thanks for pointing out that duplicate (also spotted by olley). We're currently going through the database deleting duplicates as the map coordinates are entered but it will be a while before they're all gone. It's always a good idea to search and make sure that the site you're entering isn't already included before you enter it.

As you say, the campsite database is undergoing significant updates ATM and Nuke will be fine-tuning all aspects including the search facility in due course.

olley
My understanding of "motorhome friendly parking spot" is exactly as it says on the tin. ie: somewhere you can park a motorhome without being hampered by height barriers, small bays, "jobsworth" wardens etc. I don't think there's any implication that facilities of any sort are included.


----------



## olley

Hi Gaspode, thats sounds a reasonable explanation, but how do you change it? there isn't a yes/no button that says M/H Friendly. Or do I need a new pair of glasses.  

Olley


----------



## gaspode

Hi olley

:?: 

If you happen to go for some new glasses, can you get me some while you're there?


Nuke - I think some guidance required here.


----------



## gaspode

Hi All

Another couple of points to make for anyone who has entered or is entering campsites in the database.

1) The mods are currently spending hours on end adding map locations to the sites in the database. I've just spent a couple of hours and have only managed to edit four sites. Many of the sites I'm editing have been entered by members who are logged on to MHF daily but who haven't got around to editing their entries yet. Can I ask you all to please edit your entries ASAP please, if the mods have to carry out this work for you it takes us much longer than it would for you to do it, in most cases we haven't a clue where the site is. :roll: 

2) Please check that the description of your site is correct. Numerous sites are listed as "parking places" whereas they are in fact campsites of one kind or another. This was probablycaused by a database error but needs to be corrected on every entry.

3) Please be sure to enter the name of the towm where the site is located in the correct field. If you put it elsewhere the search facility doesn't find it when someone searches for a site in that town.

Thanks


----------



## 99412

*Duplication and checking*

Hi Peeps,
I've just had a couple of sites added to the Database. Unfortunately one of them (1632) is a dupe of 1491, yet still was accepted. I did post that it was a dupe earlier but it seems to have been missed. Perhaps some kind mod could sort that out.

Can I also bring your attention to a little website of utilities which may make the deduplication process easier. Go to http://rjdavies.users.btopenworld.com/html/poimanager.html to see more.

I hope this helps I'm away on hols from Tuesday but will add more sites on my return. Can I also repeat my plea for a definitions cribsheet so that we have some consistency across the board? Also can I go back in to an entry to edit it once it has been accepted?


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: Duplication and checking*



DaMann said:


> Hi Peeps,
> I've just had a couple of sites added to the Database. Unfortunately one of them (1632) is a dupe of 1491, yet still was accepted. I did post that it was a dupe earlier but it seems to have been missed. Perhaps some kind mod could sort that out.
> 
> Can I also bring your attention to a little website of utilities which may make the deduplication process easier. Go to http://rjdavies.users.btopenworld.com/html/poimanager.html to see more.
> 
> I hope this helps I'm away on hols from Tuesday but will add more sites on my return. Can I also repeat my plea for a definitions cribsheet so that we have some consistency across the board? Also can I go back in to an entry to edit it once it has been accepted?


Simple answer is yes you can and please do. You can delete your own entries.

Regards Frank


----------



## MicknPat

*Could I make a special plea to those persons who are either adding or editing sites.*

If you are entering a *X* or *?* into the Suitable for RVs/Large MHs over 30Ft long field could you please enter a few words why the site is NOT suitable.

Several of you have already started to add such information e.g. Pitches to small, ground soft or low trees.

It's just that on some sites particularly if a picture or web site address has been included I've visited the web site and thought that the site looks big enough............ But then the author of the entry HAS been to the site and knows best.

Thank you


----------



## 99412

*Site editing*

Could some kind soul let me know how to edit/delete a site? Also I suspect that the number I quoted in the post above refer to the member submitting, and NOT the site. Is this correct, and should sites have a unique identifier once accepted?

On a differing note, I have taken to scanning the map before adding a site just to be sure it isn't already on the database. It would be a great help if the map had a position sensor on it to make re-navigation to the site easier when you return to enter the goodies.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: Site editing*



DaMann said:


> Could some kind soul let me know how to edit/delete a site? Also I suspect that the number I quoted in the post above refer to the member submitting, and NOT the site. Is this correct, and should sites have a unique identifier once accepted?
> 
> On a differing note, I have taken to scanning the map before adding a site just to be sure it isn't already on the database. It would be a great help if the map had a position sensor on it to make re-navigation to the site easier when you return to enter the goodies.


On any site that you have entered once you open the full version you will see two tiny icons and I have attached them below one is a dustbin for trash/delete the other is well I dont know pencil and notebook perhaps any way that is the edit.

Just click on the appropriate one and away you go.

Regards Frank


----------



## gaspode

Hi DaMann

As you probably realise the campsite database is undergoing constant adjustment at the moment due to the issues raised by the map facility so do bear with us if things don't seem to get sorted as quickly as they might.

The numbers you refer to are site references, not the submitting member. Wnen a site is accepted it is allocated a reference number. If you find you can't delete one, send me details in a PM and I'll sort it for you.

I'm unsure what the deletion permissions are for members (I obvoiously see different permissions than yourself) but if Frank says that members should be able to delete their own sites, he's probably correct. If you click onto the full site description, the icons for edit and delete should appear at the bottom right of the screen

We're actively deleting duplicated sites ATM but it's a long job due to members having entered different site names and towns for the same sites. Please don't get offended of your site gets deleted in favour of a different entry for the same site. We do try to select the best entry where there are two por more and if possible combine descrptions or photos.

The best way of avoiding duplicates is to search using the town name, that works most of the time........

Site descriptions - these are still subject to possible amendment in light of recent experience but mose of them are self explanatory I think, further details in due course.

Mick & Pat
I'll endorse your plea for info on RV access, also any other info is always useful, the more info is on the site description then the more use the facility will be to all of us.


----------



## 99412

*Deleting*

Thanks for the info Gaspode, but I only have an edit icon, no dustbin.


----------



## 96088

gaspode said:


> I'm unsure what the deletion permissions are for members (I obvoiously see different permissions than yourself) but if Frank says that members should be able to delete their own sites, he's probably correct. If you click onto the full site description, the icons for edit and delete should appear at the bottom right of the screen
> .


I suspect it is a mod option only as I also have no dustbin


----------



## gaspode

OK folk, it's obviously a mod only function.

Having thought about this one, it's logical that a newer entry might contain more up to date info than an existing entry making it more logical to delete the older entry if favour of a new one. With this in mind, if you accidentally create a duplicate, send me a PM and I'll look at both and delete the one with the least useful info - or combine them. Don't forget you can also add a review (and a photo I think) to an existing entry so if you find someone has already listed your site, just add a review with the latest info.  

BTW Nuke is currently looking at the "camping cheques" description with a view to adding camping cheques as a field in the entry rather than a seperate description so don't use this description for now, just make a note that the site accepts camping cheques (or ACSI cards) within the text.


----------



## sallytrafic

gaspode said:


> OK folk, it's obviously a mod only function.
> 
> Having thought about this one, it's logical that a newer entry might contain more up to date info than an existing entry making it more logical to delete the older entry if favour of a new one. With this in mind, if you accidentally create a duplicate, send me a PM and I'll look at both and delete the one with the least useful info - or combine them. Don't forget you can also add a review (and a photo I think) to an existing entry so if you find someone has already listed your site, just add a review with the latest info.
> 
> BTW Nuke is currently looking at the "camping cheques" description with a view to adding camping cheques as a field in the entry rather than a seperate description so don't use this description for now, just make a note that the site accepts camping cheques (or ACSI cards) within the text.


Hi

Before the dustbin appeared a cross was there and if you clicked on it. It deleted. I did one of mine once.

Regards Frank


----------



## 101075

Can someone have a look at the web link for the Rother Valley camp site it's a bit dodgy


----------



## gaspode

Hi Diabalo

All sorted now. :lol: 

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ralph-dot

I have noticed some entries that have a cross next to "Visited by MHF member", I thought we were only supposed to enter sites we could personally comment on? 

Ralph


----------



## MicknPat

Since the 'new' facilities were added I have noticed that some entries have a question mark for sites *Suitable for RVs OVER 30ft* Stanmore Hall being an example.

How can a question mark be displayed if our only options are YES or NO ?


----------



## sallytrafic

MicknPat said:


> Since the 'new' facilities were added I have noticed that some entries have a question mark for sites *Suitable for RVs OVER 30ft* Stanmore Hall being an example.
> 
> How can a question mark be displayed if our only options are YES or NO ?


'No answer given', there is (was?) a default of empty

Frank


----------



## DABurleigh

There was big debate at one point about whether or not the campsite database should be exclusively for sites visited. The change from "Recommended?" to "Visited by MHF member?" is a pragmatic way to be inclusive and complete, not putting off those who are charitable enough to contribute known but not visited sites, but also without degrading the added value of sharing impartial knowledge of a site rather than risking echoing promotional material.

As to the RV and other fields, I asked nuke not to default to a cross (No) if the answer was not "Yes", when it more likely is a "Don't know". Not sure if he's yet applied it to both listing outputs.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

Dave and I drive small vans. When I go to some sites I often am surprised how big RVs get in - but they do. A Damon Daybreak got into the tiniest slot at one site after negotiating two waiting cars/caravans that were blocking the right angled entrance off the main road. As a small van driver if I enter a campsite the honest answer in a lot of cases will be don't know.

Regards Frank


----------



## MicknPat

Dave,

There must be several fields where the person entering the details should just tick a box rather than choosing Yes or No other than the Large MH / RVs, but I suppose it all depends on the software the mods and Dave (Nuke) has to use.

I think that by having the choice when you do a search for a particular facility BOTH the Yes & No options appear in the list of possible sites.

Details such as:
Dogs Allowed
Children Welcome
Laundry Facilities
Internet Access Facilities 
Disabled Facilities Available

and I'm sure many more could be address on the original add a campsite page with a tick.


----------



## DABurleigh

Mick,

Well if so, it can only be because MHF members are a lot more observant and with a better memory than me. A tick doesn't allow a don't know answer. In terms of your list, I almost certainly know whether dogs are allowed as one is with us. I'm not sure anything else registers!

The analogy is shopping with Alison in a Mall. We split up, then I look out for her. It's only at that point I really wish I had registered what the heck she was wearing .....

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

DABurleigh said:


> Mick,
> 
> Well if so, it can only be because MHF members are a lot more observant and with a better memory than me. A tick doesn't allow a don't know answer. In terms of your list, I almost certainly know whether dogs are allowed as one is with us. I'm not sure anything else registers!
> 
> The analogy is shopping with Alison in a Mall. We split up, then I look out for her. It's only at that point I really wish I had registered what the heck she was wearing .....
> 
> Dave


:lol:

Frank


----------



## ralph-dot

When touring in mainland Europe, the Dutch seem to be the major force in campers, so I expected there would be plenty of sites in Holland (there probably are) but there are only 8 on our Map. Is this because none of us camp in Holland or have we just not got around to it yet?

Ralph


----------

